# Apistogramma and Shrimp



## Krishs Bettas (1 Mar 2011)

I was wondering if Apistogramma viejita and Apistogramma agassizi  would be okay with amanos and cherries?


----------



## BigTom (2 Mar 2011)

Only have experience with agassizi, but they'll probably chomp on any baby cherries they find, but should ignore the adults.


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Mar 2011)

My agassizi took out all my cherries and had a few amanos too
Matt


----------



## BigTom (2 Mar 2011)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> My agassizi took out all my cherries and had a few amanos too
> Matt



Ouch. Must've been a bit hungrier than mine


----------



## dw1305 (2 Mar 2011)

Hi all,


> My agassizi took out all my cherries


 Same here, Apistos love Cherry shrimps.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 Mar 2011)

OOh veigittas


----------

